# Help please!!



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

Having real hard time trying to find a way to secure mc cable to a piece of all thread that is attached to an existing 15 ft. Drop ceiling. I'm having to drop out of a j box in the high ceiling down to the top of the new walls that are ten ft. High. I cannot use cable ties or simple wrap them with tape or wire. Every thing will be open during my inspection and I have to drop my feeds prior to the ceiling being put in because it will be very difficult to access after. I have the all thread clips that attached to the drop ceiling and I can't just let the cable just hang down by the connecter. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I will repay the favor with any knowledge that I can give. This one just stumps me. Is there a "all thread strap?" For mc? Thanx


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

You could take a caddy screw on beam clamp or beat on strap for beams and bar joists and wind it up the all thread and then use a 1/4-20 screw and attach an mc clip to that........... Erico might have something for it


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Dont know the number but Caddy makes a "batwing" which will attach to a piece of all thread.

Google that.

Or someone savy will post a pic.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I knew they had something! I forgot about that little thing bad part is I've used one once I think it was all thread to greenfield


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

You have to strap the mc but you don't have to strap it to the all thread....isn't there another way. In a pinch I always drop another piece of ceiling grid wire (technically it should be identified as being yours, the electricians not the ceiling guys) and bat wing it. I understand the grid is not there yet but strap the mc up top and hang the fixture wire and later when the grid is there strap it to the grid...completely legal.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Dont know the number but Caddy makes a "batwing" which will attach to a piece of all thread.
> 
> Google that.
> 
> Or someone savy will post a pic.


They work great with grid wire. Never tried them with all thread though. Hmmm.....:whistling2:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

LightsOn81 said:


> I knew they had something! I forgot about that little thing bad part is I've used one once I think it was all thread to greenfield


I believe it is easier to remember the code book, than it is to remember what Caddy makes....


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

*Great.*

Awesome Thanx alot ill try to find the "For batwings". I don't do alot of commercial mostly Generators and residential so I didn't really know what to do. But I knew where to go. This site is a great idea. Thanx

* Lighting the world one job at time"™


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bone man said:


> Having real hard time trying to find a way to secure mc cable to a piece of all thread that is attached to an existing 15 ft. Drop ceiling. I'm having to drop out of a j box in the high ceiling down to the top of the new walls that are ten ft. High. I cannot use cable ties or simple wrap them with tape or wire. Every thing will be open during my inspection and I have to drop my feeds prior to the ceiling being put in because it will be very difficult to access after. I have the all thread clips that attached to the drop ceiling and I can't just let the cable just hang down by the connecter. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I will repay the favor with any knowledge that I can give. This one just stumps me. Is there a "all thread strap?" For mc? Thanx


Unless it is a local code you can use cable ties .



> 330.30 Securing and Supporting.
> (A) General. Type MC cable shall be supported and secured
> by staples,* cable ties,* straps, hangers, or similar fittings
> or other approved means designed and installed so as
> ...


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I believe it is easier to remember the code book, than it is to remember what Caddy makes....


You are right I remember stuff Like that cuz my employer doesn't get us what we need and we are often forced to reinvent the wheel so we can get it done


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

I tried the clip in the pic u sent but it come off the ceiling wire above and was not big enough to secure on the all thread. Maybe I van find a bigger one


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Unless it is a local code you can use cable ties .


 
I agree,but,maybe it is specd that no cable ties(odd)


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bone man said:


> I tried the clip in the pic u sent but it come off the ceiling wire above and was not big enough to secure on the all thread. Maybe I van find a bigger one


That's what I was saying when the other guy suggested them to you. They do good on ceiling wire but I couldn't see them working in your application.


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention I am coming straight down out of the knock out on the j box cover that is flush with the old drop ceiling . If it. Makes any difference on code. I was just told by an inspector I couldn't use cable ties.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Caddy KX

Sent by my thumbs.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Bone man said:


> I forgot to mention I am coming straight down out of the knock out on the j box cover that is flush with the old drop ceiling . If it. Makes any difference on code. I was just told by an inspector I couldn't use cable ties.


 
Ah, there is your problem.

Did you ask him why you couldnt use them?


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

How do y'all get the quotes to show up every time you post? I have a good one and would like to use if on mine. I'm new here


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bone man said:


> How do y'all get the quotes to show up every time you post? I have a good one and would like to use if on mine. I'm new here


The button to do it is on the bottom of every post in a thread.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Ah, there is your problem.
> 
> Did you ask him why you couldnt use them?


 
"not allowed", or "can't"? :jester:


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

No. He was I ****. I got some body I can call up there over over his head I just don't want to waste the call on this but maybe I can slide by on this one with the ties


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

rdr said:


> That's what I was saying when the other guy suggested them to you. They do good on ceiling wire but I couldn't see them working in your application.


There are different sizes.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I believe it is easier to remember the code book, than it is to remember what Caddy makes....





Awg-Dawg said:


> There are different sizes.


Fair enough.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcConduitHangers.asp


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

"Can't do it"


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you thought about coming out the side of the box...straping it conventionaly...looping it back and using cable ties down the all thread? If it's possible in your application. You can/should be able to use cable ties to 'dress' but not for support 18in. (i think it is) from connector out of the box..

These clips are not gonna work unless your coming across the all thread/fixture wire (in an x). If your parrallel to them w/ your mc they don't work...


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

Bone man said:


> "Can't do it"


" Lighting the world one job at a time"™


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Bone man said:


> "Can't do it"


That is not a phrase that is allowed...


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Bone man said:


> "Can't do it"


 
Alright, you tell us what you can do, and we will try to come up with something.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

The box is mounted flush with old dropceiling and I am dropping down 3 ft. To just above the new ceiling . Prob gonna hope I get different guy next and use the ties or just coil em up and have to do it after grid gets in which will be a severe challenge b/c of space and time. Oh well. Thank yall


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck...I'm having a hard time figuring out why this is a problem tho. The 'old' drop ceiling is, in the long run, not gonna be seen. I would pop the tile or the one next to it. Come out of the side of the box, strap with a variety of methods...then do whatever from there...Why do you need to come out of the plate? That's a pain in the butt.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Bone man said:


> The box is mounted flush with old dropceiling and I am dropping down 3 ft. To just above the new ceiling . Prob gonna hope I get different guy next and use the ties or just coil em up and have to do it after grid gets in which will be a severe challenge b/c of space and time. Oh well. Thank yall


Harry showed you the article that lets you use cable ties.

I suggest you write it down and show your inspector.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Harry showed you the article that lets you use cable ties.
> 
> I suggest you write it down and show your inspector.


I would use nothing less than 3/4" threaded rod to support MC cable. That chit is heavy!

Pete


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> I would use nothing less than 3/4" threaded rod to support MC cable. That chit is heavy!
> 
> Pete


why 3/4"? We are not installing a fifth wheel plate, just supporting mc.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> why 3/4"? We are not installing a fifth wheel plate, just supporting mc.


Just joking... There is no real reason for 3/4.... Unless you are supporting a 500 kVa transformer too. 

Pete


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Use these. Shove them on the 1/4"rod and snap the MC into them.

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcCableSnapClip.asp

or use these 

.http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcSnapInSupport.asp


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Bone man said:


> I forgot to mention I am coming straight down out of the knock out on the j box cover that is flush with the old drop ceiling . If it. Makes any difference on code.


I posted 2 links that will work for your application. 1 is not excactly designed for rod but can work, the other is designed for rod ( figure10).





Bone man said:


> I was just told by an inspector I couldn't use cable ties.


ALWAYS ask the inspector WHY NOT. Do it in a polite manner with no attitude. Let him know you are curious as to why and what code section or local admendment disallows it. if your inspector is a decent one he will explain it. I always encourage contractors to ask me why.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> I posted 2 links that will work for your application. 1 is not excactly designed for rod but can work, the other is designed for rod ( figure10).
> 
> ALWAYS ask the inspector WHY NOT. Do it in a polite manner with no attitude. Let him know you are curious as to why and what code section or local admendment disallows it. if your inspector is a decent one he will explain it. I always encourage contractors to ask me why.


I agree 100%. If the inspector can't quote "chapter and verse" chances are there is no "chapter and verse".

Pete


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I would love to know what article the inspector is quoting as to why you cannot use cable ties. Please let us know.


----------

